# extended warranties



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

My Gtr will be 3 years old in April!!

Have not heard anything from the dealers about extended warranty offers.

Anyone heard anything yet?

thanks


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I understand the dealers are waiting to hear/expecting news fairly imminently.

Cheers
Nito


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

Interesting looking at the US forums.


Looks like they have lots of options....


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Litchfield are going to offer a post 3 year plan.

D


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

I've also been told from the dealer that Nissan will be doing an extended warranty, details to be announced within the next 2 months....wouldn't even guess at the price tho'.

Hope the cost comes out somewhere reasonable as I'd be a bit nervous of going with an independent after a previous nightmare with another car. I'm sure they are not all the same,but most seem to be a total waste of paper, and I'm sure with GTR prices, the small print would be smaller than ever.


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lichfield for me equipment, knowledge,and will cover there upgrades


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes, don't expect Nissan to announce anything before your 3 years is up...:chuckle:


----------



## GLOXN (Aug 7, 2011)

*Qoute from Nissan Tunbridge Wells*

I picked up my 09 GTR from Motorline Tunbridge Wells on 3rd August. I was told that Nissan UK had just announced the extended warranty price, which was £2,500. Not sure what the likes of Ferrari or Lamborghini ask for extended warranties, but considering the technology that has gone into the GTR then it is probably a fair price.


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

i had an extended warranty on my E60 M5 and it was £800 for the year with a £150 excess and I thought that was expensive.

I had also used warranty direct on the M3 before that and was a bit more painfull to claim on than the dealer warranty but a good few ££££ cheaper.


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

stupid money going to lichfield i expect it will be half that if there service prices are anything to go by and power upgrades won't effect it


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

I spoke to Nissan recently when I was still looking, and was told £1200 for a year.


----------



## 205007 (Jul 22, 2011)

I hope they are sensible to the tune of 1200 quid as opposed to Audi who frankly are having a giraffe at over 4k for R8 cover :-(


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

205007 said:


> I hope they are sensible to the tune of 1200 quid as opposed to Audi who frankly are having a giraffe at over 4k for R8 cover :-(


£4K! It says a lot for how much faith they have in the engine!


----------



## 205007 (Jul 22, 2011)

& the transmission!

Mine used a litre of oil every 2000 miles of spirited use and ate synchros for breakfast!

Once you have had Jap - you never go back!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Really?

I only ever have jap or german, but consider the germans to have the edge quality/design/styling wise.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

205007 said:


> & the transmission!
> 
> Mine used a litre of oil every 2000 miles of spirited use and ate synchros for breakfast!
> 
> Once you have had Jap - you never go back!


Same lump i had in my B7 RS4 & they do like to use oil


----------



## 205007 (Jul 22, 2011)

yes they do in those areas and initial aspirational lure is all conquering - and it was all hunky dory until the R35 

Not had a go in an R10 and obviously not the new beetle but doubt either will have the chequebook dusted off to help out Merkel im afraid


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Wonder what porsche charge

Interesting reading on pistonheads re the GT3 RS that has had 4 seals changed under warranty ( e.g. RMS failure etc)


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

205007 said:


> & the transmission!
> 
> Mine used a litre of oil every 2000 miles of spirited use and ate synchros for breakfast!
> 
> Once you have had Jap - you never go back!


You do realise that the GR6 transmission is full of VW parts dont you ?

I have faith in the big L delivering a suitable package for sensible money.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Wonder what porsche charge
> 
> Interesting reading on pistonheads re the GT3 RS that has had 4 seals changed under warranty ( e.g. RMS failure etc)



Porsche charge around £1100 give or take per year - and insist that no one touches the car apart from them, no one fits any parts apart from them......

The problem with the GTR is that Nissan are already taking the piss with parts costs and all the rest of it, so a warranty based on that attitude would not be cheap. A fair warranty price from Nissan should probably £1100 to 1300 - after all they don't pay £600 for a replacement key for example as we would and those types of prices apply to most items on the GTR. 

I would therefore expect Litchfields to come in at 600-750GBP per year - especially considering that not a lot of things go wrong on these - and Litchfields would not be under pressure to *replace*complete gearboxes but have the expertise to fix and upgrade the boxes which is far cheaper for them and us. 

It will be exciting to see what we get....


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think under £750 for a comprehensive warranty is rather optimistic!

D


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

christer said:


> Porsche charge around £1100 give or take per year - and insist that no one touches the car apart from them, no one fits any parts apart from them......


Unless you go to a porsche specialist like PARR ( who are a porsche Litchfield equivalent ) who do their own warranty and ALLOW modifications. So this would be exactly like what we will end up with. PARR examine your car first before accepting it onto their scheme and if it passes you get a mod friendly warranty that mirrors Porsches own and also covers you on track - superb.

C`mon Nissan - wake up - our cars are way cheaper


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

£2500 sounds like a bit of a pi55 take but £1200 sounds about in the right ball park i think for a car like ours. Big ? over whether it will be mod friendly though. Luckily i've stillg ot 2 years left on my W so don't have to worry about this for a while


----------

